
Olympic Proof That Drag Beats Thrust in the Longer Term - guesto
https://medium.com/quality-functions/olympic-proof-that-drag-beats-thrust-in-the-longer-term-a716d7065dfe#.udutjm563
======
guesto
Great article uses competitive swimming to explain why tech companies need to
invest in quality to be competitive in the longer term.

